# Prescription MK-677



## Winny230 (Aug 10, 2018)

So we got a script for MK-677 from the doctor, and DAMN is the shit expensive. 25mg capsule running around $5 a capsule. Who in their right mind would actually buy this....anyone?

Apparently they have seen really good results on some of their patients, IGF-1 levels in the 600’s and such. Thoughts?


----------



## MR. BMJ (Aug 10, 2018)

In the US?


----------



## lycan Venom (Aug 10, 2018)

Get that a lot cheaper from a sponsor here.


----------



## Winny230 (Aug 10, 2018)

MR. BMJ said:


> In the US?





Yes this is in the US


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Winny230 (Aug 10, 2018)

lycan Venom said:


> Get that a lot cheaper from a sponsor here.





This is true, but not the point. Of course no disrespect to any sponsor by any means but you never know what your getting out there (sometimes it’s not even the sponsors knowing). I’m just taking 100% no doubts pharmaceutical MK for the purpose of this topic, no deviations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ASHOP (Aug 11, 2018)

Winny230 said:


> So we got a script for MK-677 from the doctor, and DAMN is the shit expensive. 25mg capsule running around $5 a capsule. Who in their right mind would actually buy this....anyone?
> 
> Apparently they have seen really good results on some of their patients, IGF-1 levels in the 600’s and such. Thoughts?





Winny230 said:


> This is true, but not the point. Of course no disrespect to any sponsor by any means but you never know what your getting out there (sometimes it’s not even the sponsors knowing). I’m just taking 100% no doubts pharmaceutical MK for the purpose of this topic, no deviations
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I get what your saying about pharma brand but that is pricey. Your getting at HGH prices there. I like MK677 pretty well but I like running mine with HGH. HGH in the morning, MK677 in the evening. MK677 makes me VERY tired so I cant go higher than 12.5mg and function well the next day.


----------



## Winny230 (Aug 11, 2018)

ASHOP said:


> I get what your saying about pharma brand but that is pricey. Your getting at HGH prices there. I like MK677 pretty well but I like running mine with HGH. HGH in the morning, MK677 in the evening. MK677 makes me VERY tired so I cant go higher than 12.5mg and function well the next day.





Oh yea, trust me I straight up told my pharmacist “you realize generic GH is cheaper that that right?” Haha. Honestly for me I never saw too much from MK - but I’m odd in general, I don’t believe my body pulses correctly so peptides are for the most part null 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lycan Venom (Aug 11, 2018)

Log it here. Im very interested. The mk677 intried from a source kicked my ass at 25mg


----------



## Winny230 (Aug 11, 2018)

lycan Venom said:


> Log it here. Im very interested. The mk677 intried from a source kicked my ass at 25mg




Hah, if someone wants to foot that bill I might. Was like $450 for 3 months and coach isn’t a fan of the idea either. If I thought it was worth that amount trust me, you would all get a log for sure.


----------



## Fitraver (Aug 11, 2018)

How did you even go about getting a script for that?


----------



## Winny230 (Aug 11, 2018)

Fitraver said:


> How did you even go about getting a script for that?





Told my doctor the sermorelin was shit, he agree and just did it. Didn’t even ask - I have a good doctor honestly, he’s a bodybuider and a straight up badass


----------



## Fitraver (Aug 11, 2018)

Winny230 said:


> Told my doctor the sermorelin was shit, he agree and just did it. Didn’t even ask - I have a good doctor honestly, he’s a bodybuider and a straight up badass





Damn that’s freakin awesome.


----------



## Winny230 (Aug 11, 2018)

Fitraver said:


> Damn that’s freakin awesome.





He’s a good guy - but strict when it comes to preserving your health. He will rip you a new one if health markers are odd and demand routes to fix them. But he works with a lot of bodybuilders too, so he’s very up and progressive with everything happening on the front lines


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fitraver (Aug 11, 2018)

Winny230 said:


> He’s a good guy - but strict when it comes to preserving your health. He will rip you a new one if health markers are odd and demand routes to fix them. But he works with a lot of bodybuilders too, so he’s very up and progressive with everything happening on the front lines
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





That’s what you want tho. Someone who is cool but still has your health top of mind. My doc is actually pretty cool too but would never write those kind of scripts. I need to find one like that haha. Although I agree I wouldn’t pay that.


----------



## Winny230 (Aug 11, 2018)

Fitraver said:


> That’s what you want tho. Someone who is cool but still has your health top of mind. My doc is actually pretty cool too but would never write those kind of scripts. I need to find one like that haha. Although I agree I wouldn’t pay that.





Private clinics are the way to go, more expensive in general but so worth it for your health and reduction in just dealing with dumb doctors


----------



## Fitraver (Aug 11, 2018)

Winny230 said:


> Private clinics are the way to go, more expensive in general but so worth it for your health and reduction in just dealing with dumb doctors





Yes I use a med spa. I’d love one who would write me a script for a few peptides tho haha I wouldn’t know how to bring it up.


----------



## Winny230 (Aug 11, 2018)

Fitraver said:


> Yes I use a med spa. I’d love one who would write me a script for a few peptides tho haha I wouldn’t know how to bring it up.





You could present them some data, or ask to speak with their pharmacy rep who would know more about your options. A lot of the times it comes down to if they know what compounding pharmacy they work with and what they have deals with.


----------



## SURGE (Aug 11, 2018)

It would be good to try but I doubt it is better than most of the products available on the ug market. MK was very strong when I tried it and I just got it from a sponsor and used low doses.


----------



## Winny230 (Aug 11, 2018)

SURGE said:


> It would be good to try but I doubt it is better than most of the products available on the ug market. MK was very strong when I tried it and I just got it from a sponsor and used low doses.





Yea I agree - but you know how we all are....were all looking for the “secret” and chase the “what if....” unicorn lol


----------



## Fitraver (Aug 11, 2018)

Winny230 said:


> You could present them some data, or ask to speak with their pharmacy rep who would know more about your options. A lot of the times it comes down to if they know what compounding pharmacy they work with and what they have deals with.





Yeah that’s true. Wonder how much stuff like cjc 1295 and ghrp 2/ipam run with scripts.


----------



## Winny230 (Aug 11, 2018)

Fitraver said:


> Yeah that’s true. Wonder how much stuff like cjc 1295 and ghrp 2/ipam run with scripts.





They arnt as bad, but still about the cost of generic gh - sermorelin was $120/mo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fitraver (Aug 11, 2018)

Winny230 said:


> They arnt as bad, but still about the cost of generic gh - sermorelin was $120/mo
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Damn!


----------



## ASHOP (Aug 12, 2018)

Winny230 said:


> He’s a good guy - but strict when it comes to preserving your health. He will rip you a new one if health markers are odd and demand routes to fix them. But he works with a lot of bodybuilders too, so he’s very up and progressive with everything happening on the front lines
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That's a good thing. Keeping your health monitored is very important to your longevity. Frequent labs are always a great idea.


----------



## AGGRO (Aug 12, 2018)

Winny230 said:


> They arnt as bad, but still about the cost of generic gh - sermorelin was $120/mo
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That is crazy. That's not even meant to be that good. How did you find sermorelin? I wonder what mark up they make on that.


----------



## Winny230 (Aug 12, 2018)

AGGRO said:


> That is crazy. That's not even meant to be that good. How did you find sermorelin? I wonder what mark up they make on that.





Hardly did a thing to my levels at all. Small enough that you could consider it just simply the variance between testing. Think igf went from like...40 to 60 for example.


----------



## odin (Aug 14, 2018)

Winny230 said:


> Hardly did a thing to my levels at all. Small enough that you could consider it just simply the variance between testing. Think igf went from like...40 to 60 for example.



I liked sermorelin when I tried it but that price is absurd. If I had that jump in igf-1 after using it I wouldn't be pleased either. Have you tried cjc-1295 with dac?


----------



## Winny230 (Aug 14, 2018)

odin said:


> I liked sermorelin when I tried it but that price is absurd. If I had that jump in igf-1 after using it I wouldn't be pleased either. Have you tried cjc-1295 with dac?





Never did Dac, but did mod-grf and ghrp-2 to slightly better effect, but maybe only like 40 points more. Still 90-110


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybrsage (Aug 21, 2018)

AFAIK, Ibutamoren mesylat (MK-677) is only approved for use in animals.  It has yet to be approved (in the US) for human use.  Here are all the manufacturers of it in the US, and all of them are only for animal use.

https://dailymed.nlm.nih.gov/dailymed/search.cfm?query=IBUTAMOREN MESYLATE

Everything I have found shows it is in the preclinical trials stage for a deficiency of growth hormone.


What brand were you prescribed?  I would be interested in seeing a picture of it.


----------



## Winny230 (Aug 21, 2018)

cybrsage said:


> AFAIK, Ibutamoren mesylat (MK-677) is only approved for use in animals.  It has yet to be approved (in the US) for human use.  Here are all the manufacturers of it in the US, and all of them are only for animal use.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I did not purchase it, however I would assume my doctor is one of the first to get his hands on it (I believe they are  trying to get RAD-140 soon as well, which is just nuts). It wouldn’t be a brand I don’t believe as it would be from the compounding pharmacy we use.

Besides short of ordering it I don’t know a great full proof way to “prove” this to you - the prescription listings are all online, which I would assume people could say easily faked.  For the sake of my clinic and doctor, I’d rather not post their practice up either (I hope you understand).




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## striffe (Aug 21, 2018)

Winny230 said:


> Never did Dac, but did mod-grf and ghrp-2 to slightly better effect, but maybe only like 40 points more. Still 90-110
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Have you tried hgh and tested your numbers?


----------



## Winny230 (Aug 21, 2018)

striffe said:


> Have you tried hgh and tested your numbers?





Last blood work using 2iu AM, 24 hours last dosage was: 137ng/mL

Previous blood work at beginning of the diet, 3iu/day split 1iu throughout the day, 11 hours after last dosage was: 228ng/mL

Product was the same generic.


----------



## Jtooswol (Oct 20, 2018)

Damn I need to find a med spa


----------



## Kindlife (Dec 10, 2018)

cybrsage said:


> AFAIK, Ibutamoren mesylat (MK-677) is only approved for use in animals.  It has yet to be approved (in the US) for human use.  Here are all the manufacturers of it in the US, and all of them are only for animal use.
> 
> 
> Titan Medical Center prescribes it along with many other trt clinics. You can get on there website and look it up yourself. You can do a skyp consult with them and they then will send you an order to get bloodwork done at your local lab and then they can prescribe you all kinds of different goodies that are compounded at a US Pharmacy and sent right to your doorstep. 100% legal and quality. But you gotta pay for that quality and legitimacy as well.


----------



## odin (Dec 14, 2018)

Have you used MK-677 before? Did you stick with saying no due to the price?


----------



## nspaletta (Dec 28, 2018)

MK677 along with cjc w dac to me is one of the best gh combos you can use


----------



## ASHOP (Dec 28, 2018)

nspaletta said:


> MK677 along with cjc w dac to me is one of the best gh combos you can use



Most definitely! A very popular, effective regimen right now.


----------



## BigDave (Jan 1, 2019)

nspaletta said:


> MK677 along with cjc w dac to me is one of the best gh combos you can use



I have used this one and it is great. The MK makes me very hungry and somewhat lethargic the next day but sleep is great and muscles are fuller noticeably.


----------



## nspaletta (Jan 2, 2019)

BigDave said:


> I have used this one and it is great. The MK makes me very hungry and somewhat lethargic the next day but sleep is great and muscles are fuller noticeably.



definitely one of my favorites when I don't feel like taking hgh...only thing to keep in mind is every couple weeks add metformin in for a week to keep insulin sensitivity up. Studies have shown that mk quickly raises insulin resistance.


----------



## chooch69 (Jan 2, 2019)

for guys who say it makes u lethargic, what if u just lower the dose? 
is there any point to using it at a lower dose tho?
i wanna try it but feeling sluggish is the last thing i need!


----------

